

Show HN: Checkout our app Hot5 - artilheiro
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/22/hot5/
Workout videos with personal trainers. 5 minutes. 5 exercises. 1 intense workout. Train like you live.
======
artilheiro
Let me know what you think.

